# Arraylist in anderer Klasse aufrufen



## 100hp4ever (29. Okt 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe als Aufgabe einen Namen (FacebookNutzer) in eine ArrayList abzuspeichern und in einer anderen Klasse auszugeben.

Klasse 1:

 public FacebookNutzer(String name)
  {
  ArrayList<String> nutzer = new ArrayList<String>();
  nutzer.add(name);
  }

Klasse 2:
nutzer = new ArrayList<FacebookNutzer>();
public void getName ()
 {
 System.out.println(name);
 }


----------



## Schwupsi (29. Okt 2015)

Ich bin noch Anfänger aber möchte versuchen zu helfen. 
Der Inhalt den du im Array speicherst steht dann an der Stelle "0". 
Demnach müsstest du dir die Stelle 0 der Arraylist ausgeben lassen und nicht "name", denke ich.


----------



## 100hp4ever (29. Okt 2015)

okay und wie schreibe ich das dann ?


----------



## Schwupsi (29. Okt 2015)

Probier mal
System.out.println(nutzer.get(0));


----------



## 100hp4ever (29. Okt 2015)

https://gyazo.com/714f3a0c794799e4d12f69458e691f4c


----------



## Schwupsi (29. Okt 2015)

Puuuh.. bin etwas überfragt, aber hast du die Arraylist importiert?


----------



## 100hp4ever (29. Okt 2015)

ja aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das richtig ist
nutzer = new ArrayList<FacebookNutzer>();


----------



## Schwupsi (29. Okt 2015)

Machst du das mit Eclipse? Weil normalerweise müsste dann eine Fehlermeldung kommen und der Import von Arraylist oder List vorgeschlagen werden.


----------



## 100hp4ever (29. Okt 2015)

ich benutze noch BlueJ.


----------



## Schwupsi (29. Okt 2015)

Guck dir mal das Video an, das sollte helfen.


----------



## 100hp4ever (29. Okt 2015)

achso ja das hab ich schon gemacht


----------



## Saheeda (29. Okt 2015)

Ka, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe: Du hast in Klasse 1 eine Liste von Namen und in Klasse 2 eine Liste von Nutzern. Jetzt sollst du alle Nutzer mit einem bestimmten Namen ausgeben, korrekt? Dann bau in Klasse 1 einen getter für die Namensliste. In Klasse zwei brauchst du zwei geschachtelte for-Schleifen. In der einen gehst du alle Namen, in der anderen die Nutzer durch. Wenn namensListe.get(i).equals (personenListe.get(j).getName()) eintritt,  gibst du den Namen aus. I und j sind die Zählvariablen der beiden Schleifen.


----------

